# swordplant growing swordplants?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i have a swordplant, and it looks like it is growing another swordplant onit.

on one of the stems of the sword it has roots growing from it, along with some tiny leaves, is this another swordplant growing off of the one i own? if so when can i cut it?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes Spoiled, its perfectly normal, you will be getting a lot more now.
Once a sword matures and becomes a "mother" plant don't disturb it's roots. It will start shooting out all kinds of "baby" plants.
Once the baby roots get long enough to stay planted, you can cut them off and plant them. 
Or leave them attached to the mother for a cool effect and give smaller fish a place to hide at the top


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

so i cant move the roots? i am planning on putting the plant in my 38G once it finishes cylceling, what will happen if i move the plant?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sure you can move it, just be careful, dont just pull it up, dig down and get the roots loose first.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

there only 5 bucks, maybe i will leave that one there and go buy a few more


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

:mrgreen: lucky you


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Christine said:


> :mrgreen: lucky you


A couple of my quicker growing stem plants seem to be sprouting off roots in certain places. Is this normal as well? They dont look all that hot right now. Will they get better later on? or do i have to manually remove the roots?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i have my tank up and running now, maybe i will put the sprout in there


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

what kind of plant is that in the pic you posted sue?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i cut off the swordplant and put it the 38G, over the weekend the roots lengthened a few inches, and the leaves grew alot more too


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

vinimack720 said:


> what kind of plant is that in the pic you posted sue?



Mother Amazon Sword


----------

